# Ingress Invites?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody got any? Kind of intrigued.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/apps/a-look-at-the-ingress-universe-r1246


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I got an invite quite early after signing up on the website (6 days ago), and it's quite cool. I haven't had too much time to test it out, but of what I've got so far it's fun!


----------



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone has Ingress invites, I'd love to take one off your hands.


----------



## dewlite (Feb 18, 2012)

I too am looking for an invite, signed up on the site over a week ago also. Will share back on here.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

No invites but I can assure you the wait is well worth it. If you search for #ingress on Google+ you may be able to snag a code from some one "working" for niantic labs.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Try posting a cool pic/video on their Facebook page. That's how I got mine.


----------



## darh (Nov 15, 2012)

Been playing its for just over a week now, still very limited people from my faction in the area i live so I'm doing a lot of training the concept of the game is great.

I went thought the website and requested an invite, I was fortunate to gain access within two days, sit tight though guys they are releasing more and more codes, as I've already seen mentioned on here earlier you can look on G+ and Facebook summit some awesome art work involving the ingress logo and you may be lucky to get an invite

good luck guys #EnlightenedFaction

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Got this idea from another poster (Steve G.)

I have an extra ingress invite and would like to offer it to a dev as a small thanks, if any are interested.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> Got this idea from another poster (Steve G.)
> 
> I have an extra ingress invite and would like to offer it to a dev as a small thanks, if any are interested.


I'm interested, I totally dev and stuff. Not lying at all, I promise.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> Got this idea from another poster (Steve G.)
> 
> I have an extra ingress invite and would like to offer it to a dev as a small thanks, if any are interested.


I dev for the Inc, if that counts.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

apparently some invites came out today.... and i'd like one if you would be so kind


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i din't got one


----------

